# Electric Racoon trap



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just built a "tunnel of death" box for a racoon thats become a problem. I grounded two out of four 5" blanks attached to the floor and energized the inner two plates and sardine can in the center. all the positive leads are hooked from an in line 400 volt capacitor. Do you guys think it will work? I' m not concerned about it's legality. My wife thinks I'm morbid for not using a conventional trap.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There was no alcohol involved in the conception af this thing, right?:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wheres the picture?


----------



## Texas (Oct 3, 2010)

Hang some of them pine tree air fresheners around there, it might get a little smelly.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Heard about that contraption in the New England Journal of Medicine/Veterinary Record.It's in the trials testing phase now.If successful, prototype will be enlarged, and used in those states which have the death penalty, in lieu of the current ,legal-challenged 3-drug cocktail.The Commonwealth of Kentucky should be first, I hope.I'll donate one and personally deliver it to a certain auto plant.Does it have any "abberent voltages"?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

No I don't think it will work.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

It must be on a G.F.I. guarded circuit !


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had to redesign it one way to the end w/ one way door, first two , then second two and then grounded feeding plate. My first plan had a couple flaws, tonights the trial.
Oh yeah, no alcohol in this one, just fueled by anger.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Remember-- PICS


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

"Electricians: Thinking up weird ways to kill s**t since 1794."


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

erics37 said:


> "Electricians: Thinking up weird ways to kill s**t since 1794."


This thing knocked over my garbage cans three times in the last few weeks, it needs to die.!!! If it proves to work i will be attaching a web cam in it for the next kill.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> "Electricians: Thinking up weird ways to kill s**t since 1794."


:lol: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Who invented the electric chair?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Who invented the electric chair?


A google search yielded this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_P._Southwick

But I know that Tommy Edison electrocuted a lot of cats and dogs and even an elephant to demonize AC power and such.

I'm not Edison's biggest fan.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Guess we got to edit this now :laughing:

"Electricians (and a dentist): Thinking up weird ways to kill s**t since 1794."


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

pellet riffles are way more fun....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> pellet riffles are way more fun....


I need my beauty sleep. I left at 5 am this morning to run down a mailbox of someone who owes me and welched, i was back in 15 minutes and the SOB struck. I need something that works while I sleep:whistling2:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sleep.... What the hell is that? 

Ohhh, the thing you do when you work. yeah, cant say i do much of that


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Ever seen Caddyshack??


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Might want to make sure no neighbor cats are around or you may have some 'splaining to do!

I would recommend a "hav-a-heart" trap, and when it is caught, you can choose to be heartless. But no cats will die accidentally, or dogs, even.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

danickstr said:


> Might want to make sure no neighbor cats are around or you may have some 'splaining to do!
> 
> I would recommend a "hav-a-heart" trap, and when it is caught, you can choose to be heartless. But no cats will die accidentally, or dogs, even.


 




accidental cat death?..............................................never:no::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

danickstr said:


> Might want to make sure no neighbor cats are around or you may have some 'splaining to do!
> 
> I would recommend a "hav-a-heart" trap, and when it is caught, you can choose to be heartless. But no cats will die accidentally, or dogs, even.


Yea, my wife is concernd about our cat......so I sprayed a littile of my cologne on it since the cat hates me.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I need my beauty sleep. I left at 5 am this morning to run down a mailbox of someone who owes me and welched, i was back in 15 minutes and the SOB struck. I need something that works while I sleep:whistling2:


 
I like your style.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I like your style.


 

Me too,,that post really made me laugh:laughing:


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

The best food for catching Raccoons is Oreos. Believe it or not. I used to see set traps for them in Los Angeles at one of my best customer's homes. they did not like them pulling the plants out of the freshly dug holes to get grubs. 

You would find 50 small flowers neatly laid by the holes the gardener had put them in the day before.

They would then walk the grubs to the swimming pool and wash them leaving dirt and muddy pawprints as evidence of their activities.


after they went for the Oreos in the trap, they were handed over to some of the gardener's help, who liked to cook "mapache".


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Me too,,that post really made me laugh:laughing:


 Just another day in the life......


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

danickstr said:


> The best food for catching Raccoons is Oreos. Believe it or not. I used to see set traps for them in Los Angeles at one of my best customer's homes. they did not like them pulling the plants out of the freshly dug holes to get grubs.
> 
> You would find 50 small flowers neatly laid by the holes the gardener had put them in the day before.
> 
> ...


This SOB is slick , he pulls coy out of my pond, nails my trash cans and took a dump on the front seat of my old F350 project truck. By that he told me "it's on". Now it's war, I got the 12 ga loaded if I see em.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Destroy the objective with Extreme Prejudice.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Destroy the objective with Extreme Prejudice.


:laughing: A good philosophy to operate under.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> pellet riffles are way more fun....


Ive got a crosman stormxt with a 30x50 sight
I also have a pellet gun.

It´s fun and yummy to use them.


----------

